# This is rich!



## Jeff54 (Feb 11, 2015)

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/bik/4887252685.html

Not only does the guy exaggerate, he's even more long winded than ME!, No worries he also does a $450 solid, wrong color paint job too! 

Hurry this wont last.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh for heavens sake.   What god awful color is that! And what are you guys in Florida smoking?   I suppose someone could sand blast that and maybe make a nice bike out of it.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 11, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Oh for heavens sake.   What god awful color is that! And what are you guys in Florida smoking?   I suppose someone could sand blast that and maybe make a nice bike out of it.




I'm thinking he painted it fer his lover. "look Baby I did a $450 paint job on a classic Chevrolet Corvette ( see quoted notes from ad)  just for you!"

Reply: "I don't want no stinkin god awful stained bike ya creep!"

Note in ad "make / manufacturer: Chevrolet 1958
model name / number: Christophe Moser
serial number: V76011"

So, he's bound to dump it on some loser who thinks it's a Chevy.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2015)

I noticed he copied and pasted some text from Shadow27 and it seems most of this seller's text is copied. So what did you say they're smoking down in Florida?  lol  

Quote from ad after he forgot were he was listing the bike. 

_*Sold as is simply because it is used. I try my very best to describe as accurately as possible and disclose anything I am aware of about the bike. I try to be as honest as possible and never want to disappoint anyone. If you have any questions regarding any specific things concerning the bike, *please feel free to ASK via email before you bid.* *Keep in mind you are bidding on a 30+ year old bike that is not a brand new bicycle so it may need minor tuning, cables or cable adjustment, if tires are original, they may or may not have sidewall cracks, etc. *I try to be as honest as I can and disclose anything I know about the bike. I want you to be happy with your new vintage purchase but please understand the bike may need some tlc to be road ready._


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 11, 2015)

> what did you say they're smoking down in Florida? lol




 Pink poop.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Pink poop.




Never had any of that. Must be Cuban huh?


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 12, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Never had any of that. Must be Cuban huh?




I couldn't say as, I'm not native here but some time ago in Missouri I rented to a crackhead who loved some kind of poop he said was pink. So, I'm just making a similar connection: 'Crackhead jargon' and the shoe looks like it fits here. .


----------



## bricycle (Feb 12, 2015)

learned something new today... Chevrolet made Schwinns.......


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 12, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> I noticed he copied and pasted some text from Shadow27 and it seems most of this seller's text is copied. So what did you say they're smoking down in Florida?  lol
> 
> Quote from ad after he forgot were he was listing the bike.
> 
> _*Sold as is simply because it is used. I try my very best to describe as accurately as possible and disclose anything I am aware of about the bike. I try to be as honest as possible and never want to disappoint anyone. If you have any questions regarding any specific things concerning the bike, *please feel free to ASK via email before you bid.* *Keep in mind you are bidding on a 30+ year old bike that is not a brand new bicycle so it may need minor tuning, cables or cable adjustment, if tires are original, they may or may not have sidewall cracks, etc. *I try to be as honest as I can and disclose anything I know about the bike. I want you to be happy with your new vintage purchase but please understand the bike may need some tlc to be road ready._




Bingo, there's a lot of copied text there, check it out ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940-SCHWINN-C-MODEL-MENS-PREWAR-SPITFIRE-BEACH-CRUISER-BIKE-VINTAGE-BICYCLE-40-/400858308201?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d55045e69

I wonder if it's shadow27's winter get away place ? 

pap
.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 12, 2015)

Ah ha, That Shadow! was wondering who the shadow was.. seems to me shadow used to have some crazy buy-it-now prices er sometin. Cause I just flat out ignored his auctions for the easy to recognize display.. But you made me look, dang that guy is turning out the bikes!!. and prices are not as high as I recall some years ago... yeah it's prob been 5-8 years since I even looked at his stuff. 

Regardless, maybe that's where poop pink got his Chevy Corvette:

this auction just about for fills poop pink's whole list.. from Chevy to the rest of the long winded crap.;;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1956-SCHWIN...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

So, maybe  he added the "$450" paint job and wants to cash out, or figured if shadow could get 200 bucks for one, if he does a "$450" paint job, "Score!"  .. Ingenious!!..

Albeit I'm still tinkin his old-lady dumped it. "I don't want no stinkin god awful stained bike ya creep!"


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff, you must be thinking of another seller that was in Madison. It wasn't Shadow27 that had the crazy BIN's, must have been Budget Bicycle Center.

If you want a huge headache, then throw up after you're eyes are burned out, just try and read one of twinstreasures lisings. I start to gag every time I come across one of their listings.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-5-...914?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4e0c9d9a


----------



## Boris (Feb 12, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> If you want a huge headache, then throw up after you're eyes are burned out, just try and read one of twinstreasures lisings. I start to gag every time I come across one of their listings.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-5-...914?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4e0c9d9a




Totally impossible to read. I have to take extra blood pressure medication after every time I try to read one.


----------



## vincev (Feb 12, 2015)

Try Capt.Morgan and it will make perfectly good sense.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 12, 2015)

vincev said:


> Try Capt.Morgan and it will make perfectly good sense.




Maybe a pint of Jim Beam with a Pabst chaser, then some of that pink poop Jeff was talking about. You have to be seriously messed up before you attempt to look at one of their listings.


----------

